# Explicando la disposición Push-Pull



## Rorschach (Ene 4, 2020)

Esta publicación tiene por objeto poner en conocimiento a aquellos que quieran aprender de forma somera, como funciona la disposición push-pull, esta explicación esta orientada hacia todos los amplificadores, pero hace hincapié en los para guitarra.-
Esta explicación pertenece al sitio web, The valve Wizard : www.valvewizard.co.uk.-

Yo no he hecho nada más que traducirla en forma libre, y adjuntarle los gráficos correspondientes .-

Cuando se requieren grandes cantidades de potencia de salida (más de 15 W aproximadamente), la etapa de salida push-pull se convierte en la más ventajosa. Esta disposición permite que las válvulas funcionen en la Clase AB, que es considerablemente más eficiente que la Clase A (hasta un 80% en comparación con hasta un 50% respectivamente) reduciendo la cantidad de energía desperdiciada como calor en las válvulas de potencia. No solo esto, sino que la Clase AB también nos permite operar las válvulas con voltajes de placa (ánodo) mucho más altos, y la línea de carga puede ir más allá de la curva de disipación de potencia máxima. ¡De esta manera, el nivel de potencia _máxima_ puede superar la potencia máxima de disipación anódica combinada de las dos válvulas!

Por supuesto, no hay ninguna razón por la cual una etapa push-pull no pueda funcionar en la Clase A, pero esto es raro en los amplificadores de guitarra ya que la Clase AB ofrece una mayor potencia de salida, y los transformadores de salida son generalmente más baratos (el Vox AC15 / 30 no son amplificadores de clase A). La Clase A provee menor rango dinámico (es decir, se sobrecargará antes), y cero distorsión por cruce (crossover distortion).

Sin embargo, podemos construir fácilmente un preamplificador capaz de sobrecargar una etapa de Clase AB, y la distorsión por cruce  no es particularmente notable siempre que no operemos muy cerca de la Clase B.
Una etapa push-pull perfectamente equilibrada cancelará toda distorsión armónica par y agregará distorsión armónica impar generada _en la misma etapa de potencia_. Sin embargo, los amplificadores de guitarra rara vez usan válvulas emparejadas (matched), y generalmente tienen un inversor de fase que no es perfecto, incluso si el inversor de fase está perfectamente equilibrado, inevitablemente se desequilibrará cuando la etapa de potencia esté sobrecargada, esto es deseable para la retención de armónicos de orden par, proporcionando distorsión con calor y gruñido.

Cualquier libro de texto de válvulas que describa cómo diseñar una etapa push-pull explicará cómo dibujar “características compuestas”. Estas son simplemente las características de placa (ánodo) combinadas de la etapa, como si las dos válvulas en el circuito se enrollaran en una válvula grande (que en lo que respecta al transformador de salida, lo son). Las características compuestas se pueden usar para encontrar valores precisos de distorsión para una impedancia de carga dada, que es esencial para la alta fidelidad. Sin embargo, en un amplificador de guitarra no necesitamos encontrar una "carga óptima para una distorsión mínima" y es casi seguro que no usaremos válvulas emparejadas (matched). Simplemente queremos  que funcione correctamente y suene bien.

Por lo tanto, este tutorial describirá el método más simple de diseñar una etapa push-pull usando líneas de carga, sin la complicación de graficar características compuestas.

Un transformador de salida diseñado para operación push-pull tiene una derivación central. El HT (+B) se aplica a la derivación central, y cualquiera de los extremos del devanado primario está conectado a la placa (ánodo) de cada una de las 2 válvulas de potencia.

​
De esta manera, la corriente fluye en direcciones opuestas a través del primario del transformador de salida. Si estas corrientes son iguales, no hay saturación del núcleo por corriente continua, y es por eso que los transformadores de salida push-pull se pueden hacer mucho más pequeños que los simples (single ended) con la misma potencia nominal, no hay (casi) corriente permanente en el transformador, por lo que no necesita entrehierro (air-gap), y con ello menos hierro también.
Las válvulas funcionan con señales de grilla (g1) idénticas pero desfasadas 180º, cuando una se vuelve positiva, la otra se vuelve negativa, cuando una válvula conduce más, la otra conduce menos: una empuja, la otra tira. La señal de salida desarrollada en el transformador, es la suma entre las dos señales de corriente alternada.



Debido a que la etapa es simétrica, podemos ignorar un lado y concentrarnos en dibujar líneas de carga para una sola válvula, luego simplemente duplicar lo que encontramos para la otra válvula.
Por lo general, tenemos una idea aproximada del voltaje HT (+B) que usaremos, y probablemente ya tenga a mano un transformador de salida. Lo que nos gustaría saber es en qué clase estará operando, cómo debemos polarizar (bias) las válvulas, y posiblemente; ¿Cuánta potencia de salida podemos esperar? Por supuesto, todo el método puede funcionar al revés para encontrar un transformador adecuado, o voltaje HT (+B), etc., como mejor le parezca.

En el siguiente ejemplo, diseñaremos una etapa para un par de EL84 con un HT (+B) de 300V y una impedancia primaria de placa a placa de 8k. Un vistazo a algunos valores de ejemplo en la hoja de datos le indicaría que este voltaje e impedancia en particular son más o menos adecuados para usar con las EL84.

La pregunta que a menudo se hace; ¿Qué carga “ven” las válvulas en la clase AB?". La respuesta se encuentra en el nombre “Clase AB”: una combinación de Clase A y Clase B.
Mientras ambas válvulas conducen, el amplificador opera en Clase A, y ambas válvulas “ven” una carga que es la mitad de la impedancia placa a placa del transformador (1/2 Za-a). Sin embargo, cuando  una válvula está en el corte (off), esa mitad del primario del transformador ya no es parte del circuito.

Debido a que la relación de impedancia es el _cuadrado_ de la relación de vueltas, la carga presentada a la válvula restante que conduce (on), es solo ¼ Za-a. Por lo tanto, la etapa opera en Clase B a niveles de señal más altos. Dibujar una línea de carga para mostrar esto es simple:

​
Primero dibujemos una línea de carga correspondiente a ¼ Za-a. En este caso eso es ¼ 8k = 2k. Esta es la parte de Clase B de la carga [línea azul en la imagen de arriba].
Esta línea puede pasar por encima de la “rodilla” de las curvas de grilla (g1) para un funcionamiento similar al triodo (bueno para alta fidelidad).
Puede pasar por la rodilla, lo que proporciona la máxima eficiencia energética y es lo que los libros de texto le dirán que haga.
Puede pasar ligeramente por debajo de la rodilla. Esto es típico de los amplificadores de guitarra, pero debemos asegurarnos de que, durante la operación, el voltaje de la grilla pantalla (g2) pueda “ceder” de modo que a medida que el punto de operación se mueva hacia la izquierda, las curvas de grilla (g1) se bajen para que la línea termine pasando a través o por encima de la rodilla. Las resistencias stopper para grilla pantalla (g2) de 1k normalmente son suficientes para lograr esto.
Si la línea pasa muy por debajo de la rodilla, entonces se debe bajar el voltaje de la grilla pantalla (g2), o se debe usar resistencias stopper de grilla pantalla (g2) de valores mucho mas altos

Esta línea de carga puede cruzar la curva de disipación máxima sobre una parte de su longitud,y esto es permisible.

Segundo, dibujemos una línea de carga correspondiente a ½ Za-a. En este caso es ½ 8k = 4k. Esta es la parte de Clase A de la carga [línea púrpura]. Pero tal como está, parece que hemos polarizado la etapa hasta el punto de corte, por lo que solo es  Clase B.

Para llevar la etapa a la Clase AB, deslizamos la línea de carga de la Clase A hacia arriba en el gráfico mientras mantenemos su gradiente, exactamente de la misma manera que para las etapa de salida Simple (single), y vemos qué voltaje de polarización se requiere, las líneas grises muestran este proceso. De hecho, ¡ esto es lo que estamos haciendo cada vez que ajustamos la polarización en un amplificador de polarización fija ! Si polarizamos lo suficientemente caliente (es decir, empujamos la línea de carga de Clase A lo suficiente) se convertirá en Clase A pura.

Por supuesto, el punto de polarización no debe ser empujado por encima de la curva de disipación máxima, y es habitual polarizar bien debajo de él para evitar daños (a menudo se recomienda el 70% de la disipación máxima, aunque cualquier cantidad de hasta aproximadamente el 85% estaría bien).La línea de carga indica que necesitamos aproximadamente un voltaje de polarización de 12V. Esto se puede proporcionar a través de una resistencia de polarización del cátodo [abajo a la derecha], o aplicando un voltaje negativo fijo a la grilla (g1) [abajo a la izquierda]. Si se usa polarización catódica, a cada válvula se le puede dar su propia resistencia y capacitor de polarización, o ambas pueden compartir la misma (debe ser la mitad del valor, y el doble de la potencia nominal), lo que tiende a fomentar una distorsión extra por armónicas pares. [abajo a la derecha].
La polarización por cátodo (cathode bias), a menudo presta una compresión natural, o “blandura” al sonido, debido al aumento en el voltaje de polarización cuando una válvula entra en condiciones de Clase B, aunque cuanto mayor sea el condensador de derivación, menor será este efecto. Un condensador pequeño (menos de 100uF, por ejemplo) también aumenta la distorsión no lineal, que puede ser significativa en alta fidelidad.
El uso de un condensador muy grande (mayor de 470 uF, por ejemplo), o el no usar ningún condensador, reduce este efecto.
La polarización fija (fixed bias), por otro lado, permanece igual en todo momento. Esto permite que se desarrolle la máxima potencia de salida, y la compresión reducida proporciona una respuesta transitoria fiel, o un sonido saturado o rígido.
Además, no hay ninguna razón por la que no podamos usar simultáneamente ambas polarizaciones a la vez en su correcta medida, y lograr una mezcla de compresión y “ladrido”.
​
Debido al "agrupamiento" de las curvas de grilla (g1) en cada válvula, la transición de las condiciones de Clase A, a Clase B no es abrupta, sino una curva suave.

La línea de carga final se muestra a continuación, con otra idéntica para la segunda válvula vista como en un espejo, en contrafase.

​


*Potencia de salida: *

La potencia de salida total se puede estimar estrechamente a partir de la línea de carga (de nuevo, solo necesitamos mirar la mitad del circuito para hacer esto).
Simplemente observe el pico de corriente Ipeak (es decir, donde la línea de carga cruza la curva de grilla (g1) de 0V); en este caso es de unos 135mA. También tenga en cuenta el voltaje _mínimo de placa_ Vmin, que es de aproximadamente 35V en este caso. La potencia de salida total (rms) es entonces aproximadamente:
P = (HT-Vmin) * Ipeak / 2
P = (300-35) * 0.135 / 2
= 17.9W


Incluso sin una línea de carga se puede estimar la potencia de salida para un pentodo / tetrodo típico, suponiendo que la impedancia de carga no es inusualmente pequeña para el tipo de válvula que se usa:
P = 2 * (HT-50) ^ 2 / Rload
Donde Rload es la impedancia de placa a placa del transformador. El “50” en la ecuación es una estimación de cuán bajo puede oscilar el voltaje de placa en un pentodo / tetrodo típico. En este caso, habríamos predicho un valor de 15,6 W, que no es mucho menor que lo que dice la línea de carga.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Ene 10, 2020)

Gracias por la aportación @Rorschach. Que conste que no tengo relación con Merlin (el autor del artículo original), pero he leído uno de sus libros, y en mi opinión es de lo mejor de entre las publicaciones recientes, sobre todo en relación calidad/precio —evidentemente, si tenéis buen nivel de inglés—, tomando como «reciente» todo lo publicado tras el declive comercial de las válvulas de vacío.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 12, 2022)

Gran explicaion Gustavo!!!


----------

